
Space station air leak: someone drilled the hole, say Russians - vinni2
https://www.theguardian.com/science/2018/sep/05/space-station-air-leak-someone-drilled-the-hole-say-russians
======
merricksb
Discussed yesterday (151 points/1 day ago/108 comments):

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17906712](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17906712)

------
csharpminor
This seems like a very crude method of sabotage if committed by someone
onboard. It seems as though someone with an intimate knowledge of the ISS or
Russian capsules would have come up with a more subtle / effective way to
sabotage if that was the intent. As an armchair speculator, I'd put my money
on manufacturing defect that was patched on the ground and came apart in
space.

On the other hand, the scuffs surrounding the hole suggest multiple attempts
at puncturing. Not sure what to make of that. Will be interesting to see what
reports find.

------
yborg
Ars article suggests this isn't the first time an errant hole has been punched
in a Soyuz during manufacturing.

[https://arstechnica.com/science/2018/09/russian-space-
chief-...](https://arstechnica.com/science/2018/09/russian-space-chief-vows-
to-find-full-name-of-technician-who-caused-iss-leak/)

------
ruslan
Most likely a fabrication defect. Someone drilled a hole in a frame at wrong
place during assembly, but to avoid reassebling the whole ship they just
decided to quick-fix it using a glue-like substance. Obviously the fix did not
stand for long.

------
Dramatize
Is there camera monitoring inside?

~~~
bsder
Probably not during production.

The probability of this being sabotage is extremely low.

It's more likely someone fouled up and then didn't own up.

